# BFG Schwinn



## EXP Jawa (Mar 13, 2012)

I picked this up in Buffalo over the weekend, for about $80:





It's a BF Goodrich-branded Schwinn, based on the serial number, a 1951.  Largely intact, but missing the saddle, fender light, and I'm guessing the original fork.  The fork looks to me like one on my AMF Roadmaster middleweight.




Also, the front wheel doesn't match the rear; my guess is that the bike had an altercation that bent the original rim and fork, so it was repaired with what was available.  I'll have to see if I can track down a correct fork at least, and possibly a matching wheel.  Can someone tell me what the original seat would've looked like?  Would the BFG be equipped identically to a concurrent Schwinn, or would it have it's own configuration and features?  They weren't using the 2-tone Mesinger style saddles yet at that point, right?


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 13, 2012)

I think that model had a tan or brown vinyl  seat. Check the following  link, the equipped model looks like yours.....http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1952_04.html


----------



## EXP Jawa (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, except, in the picture, the Equipped model uses a slightly-curved bar DX frame, not a straight bar.  Mine is distinctly straight (I have a DX to compare to).  However, that catalog page _is _from '52, and the bike is a _'51_.  Since the TR Findley site doesn't have the comparable '51 pages, we don't know that the Equipped used the DX frame at the time instead of the straight bar.  It could go either way, I suppose.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 13, 2012)

Hmm,Yeah,Thats odd the standard model has a straight frame and the equipped uses the DX style? I didnt notice before,Who knows? Does the frame have any tell tale scratches where a tank would have "pinched" it? I think that level bike  would have a tan or brown vinyl seat regardless.


----------



## EXP Jawa (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't see any indication of a tank.  The paint, while spattered with rust spots, doesn't have any rubbed or worn areas around were a tank might touch.  You never know for sure, but it doesn't look like it to me.


----------

